# Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser



## ICypherI (24. August 2018)

*Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Hallo Zusammen

Heute ist mir spontan die Idee gekommen, dass ich mal versuchen könnte meine Wasserkühlung Frischwasser zu versorgen. Also direkt vom Wasserhan in den die CPU,die GPU und dann in den Abfluss... 
So würde man sich den Radiator und die Pumpe sparen was ein komplett lautloses System wäre. Das Leitungswasser ist ja besonders im Winter sehr kalt, was die Kühlleistung erhöhen würde. 
Der Kalk könnte jedoch ein Problem werden...

Mal abgesehen vom ökologischen Aspekt, dass man pro Stunde 1-2 Liter "verschwendet"... 

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht oder kommen nur mir so doofe Ideen? xD

Was seht ihr da für Probleme?


----------



## amdahl (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Die Idee hatten sicher schon einige, ich inklusive. Theoretisch müsste die praktische  Umsetzung auch ziemlich einfach sein. Selbst im Sommer ist das Leitungswasser recht kühl wenn es dauernd läuft und der Wasserverbrauch so eines Systems wäre auch im Rahmen. Praktisch umgesetzt habe ich das aber auch noch nie gesehen. Vorsicht jedenfalls vor Kondensation, das dürfte die größte Hürde sein für die Anwendung im PC.
Ich würde es ja eher nutzen um den Raum zu klimatisieren. Im Sommer bei über 30°C draußen lässt sich damit sicher ein wenig Abkühlung schaffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Vorweg: Du verschwendest pro Stunde nicht ein, zwei Liter sondern bei üblichen Durchflüssen zwischen 50 und 100 Litern (bei sehr geringen Durchflüssen funktionieren die Kühler prinzipbedungt nicht gut weil keine turbulenten Strömungen im Kühlbereich erreicht werden).
Zusätzlich würdest du Probleme mit Kalkablagerungen bekommen über die Zeit, je nach Region/Härtegrad früher oder später.

Klar, die Kühlleistung wäre ziemlich gut, die auftretenden Probleme sowie die massive Wasserverschwendung sind aber die Handvoll Grad garantiert nicht wert. Die Problemchen würde man technisch alle lösen können, der Wasserverbrauch ist aber einfach zu hoch/unrentabel. Wenn der PC tagsüber läuft würdest du Größenordnung bis zu einem Kubikmeter Wasser verbrauchen!


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Könnte gehen, aber du brauchst mehr als 1-2 Liter


----------



## amdahl (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Überschlagen wir mal den Wasserverbrauch: Wasser hat eine spezifische Wärmekapazität von 4.2 kJ/kgK. Sagen wir wir möchten damit 400W Abwärme eines PCs kühlen und die Temperatur am Auslass soll maximal 20K höher sein als am Einlass. Damit sollten die Komponenten gut kühlbar sein. Das macht einen Wasserverbrauch von 17l/h. Für bessere Kühlung dann entsprechend mehr.
Wer eine bessere Ökobilanz will kann ja das Wasser danach auffangen und für Dusche/WC/Garten verwenden. Vorteil Dusche: das Wasser ist schon ein wenig vorgewärmt


----------



## ICypherI (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Verdammt ihr habt recht... hab mich in der Tabelle verguckt... der Verbrauch ist tatsächlich extrem hoch 

Man könnte um den Verbrauch zu verringern ein geschlossenes System bauen, dass bei Bedarf, sich neues kaltes Wasser holt...

Also wenn der PC am ideln ist ist das System geschlossen und wenn ich ne Runde zocke oder was Render geht das System auf Durchzug...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



ICypherI schrieb:


> Man könnte um den Verbrauch zu verringern ein geschlossenes System bauen, dass bei Bedarf, sich neues kaltes Wasser holt...


Kann man machen, dann kommt (im günstigsten Fall) die Rechnung von amdahl zum tragen. Wenn dein Wasser sich nur 20 Grad erwärmen soll bis neues kaltes nachgeholt wird verbrauchst du bei einem 400W-System nunmal 17,2 Liter pro Stunde. Denn mit 400W Heizleistung kannst du pro Stunde rechnerisch rund 17 Liter Wasser um 20 Grad erwärmen.

Einziger Vorteil wäre, dass idlephasen sparsamer werden, denn wenn der PC nur 50W verbraucht muss entsprechend seltener nachgezogen werden.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Wenn du sowas vor hast, machs mit Wärmetauscher, brauchst aber dennoch eine Pumpe. Somit hast du destiliertes Wasser im Computer und auf der anderen Seite des Wärmetauschers interessiert der Krumen Kalk nicht.

Ich selbst hatte noch etwas Platz und hab mir einen Wasserkessel hingestellt, wo die Abwärme einiger PC's reingesteckt wird. Kühlen (durch einen Radiator gepumpt) muss ich das Kesselwasser nur, wenn ich mehrere Tage am Stück >1000W Wärmeenergie dort reinstecke.

Ein Anschluss zum Vorwärmen des Brauchwassers ist auch vorgesehen, jedoch noch nicht ganz umgesetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas vor hast, machs mit Wärmetauscher, brauchst aber dennoch eine Pumpe. Somit hast du destiliertes Wasser im Computer und auf der anderen Seite des Wärmetauschers interessiert der Krumen Kalk nicht.


Dann brauchste aber eben wieder alle Bauteile (eben Wärmetauscher statt (Luft-)Radi).
Wenn man den Aufwand betreibt kann man auch gleich nen Chiller benutzen. 

Krass wäre, wenn jemand ein solches 2-Kreislaufsystem kombinieren würde mit einem Wärmespeicher, also 10000+ Liter Speichertank. Den könnte man mit der PC-Wärme aufheizen und die Energie unterstützend im Heizungskreislauf der Wohnung nutzen. Der Aufwand wird aber wohl erst mit Höllenmaschinen von PCs (wenns Richtung 1000W geht) rentabel.


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Wenn dann würd ich da auch unbedingt einen Wärmetauscher nehmen.
Zum Beispiel: Hrale Edelstahl Waermetauscher 50 Platten max 90 kW Plattenwaermetauscher Waermetauscher: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Das kalkhaltige Wasser mit den ganzen Schwebpartikeln (Rost aus der Leitung) möcht ich nicht unbedingt im System haben.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Krass wäre, wenn jemand ein solches 2-Kreislaufsystem kombinieren würde mit einem Wärmespeicher, also 10000+ Liter Speichertank. Den könnte man mit der PC-Wärme aufheizen und die Energie unterstützend im Heizungskreislauf der Wohnung nutzen. Der Aufwand wird aber wohl erst mit Höllenmaschinen von PCs (wenns Richtung 1000W geht) rentabel.



Hab ich ja bereits so. Eine Sammelleitung für 8 PC's, 3 davon angeschlossen (Es werden 88 CPU-Kerne und 5 Grafikkarten damit gekühlt), die die Wärme über einen Wärmetauscher in einen Wasserkessel befördert. Als "Notkühlung" stehen 2 MoRa bereit. 

Diese Wärme zu nutzen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch ist eine Heizungsunterstützung suboptimal. Im Sommer findet keine Zirkulation statt und im Winter ist der kälteste Punkt im Heizsysem immer noch wärmer als das, was man im PC sehen will (Würde dann eher eine Heißwasserkühlung werden)

Eher Sinn macht, damit das Kaltwasser, was eh zu Warmwasser wird, vorzuwärmen.


----------



## bastian123f (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Leg am besten eine 5KM Leitung zum nächsten Bach. Das geht auch. 
Ich habe es mal mit unserer 1000L Wassertonne gemacht. Allerdings geht das dann nur im Herbst und Frühling. Bei solchenTemps, wie die letzten Wochen würde sowas nicht gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann brauchste aber eben wieder alle Bauteile (eben Wärmetauscher statt (Luft-)Radi).
> Wenn man den Aufwand betreibt kann man auch gleich nen Chiller benutzen.
> 
> Krass wäre, wenn jemand ein solches 2-Kreislaufsystem kombinieren würde mit einem Wärmespeicher, also 10000+ Liter Speichertank. Den könnte man mit der PC-Wärme aufheizen und die Energie unterstützend im Heizungskreislauf der Wohnung nutzen. Der Aufwand wird aber wohl erst mit Höllenmaschinen von PCs (wenns Richtung 1000W geht) rentabel.



Vorsicht vor mittleren Temperaturen in Nutzwassersystemen:
Bei den typischen Temperaturen einer Wasserkühlung fühlen sich Mikroorganismen pudelwohl. In destiliertem Wasser, gegebenenfalls gar mit Zusätzen kann einem das egal sein, aber Leitungswasser muss entweder kalt bleiben oder dauerhaft heiß gehalten werten. "Lauwarmspeicher" gibt es aus gutem Grund nicht, bei unter 60 °C Boiler-Temperatur droht Legionellen-Ausbreitung. Man könnte das Wasser also nur noch im Garten nutzen (der ITler fragt: Wozu braucht man da warmes Wasser?) und müsste regelmäßig die Wärmetauscher reinigen. Feine Kühlerlamellen bei direktem Einsatz möglicherweise sogar wöchentlich.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Ich bin Medizintechniker. Torsten hat recht. Früher wurde trinkwasser gechlort, heute bestrahlt man Trinkwasser mit UV Licht zur Desinfektion. Ob jetzt die halbe Belegschaft hier mit fliessendem Trinkwasser einen schwachen Rechner kühlt, oder Alle zusammen Atomkraftwerke ist von der Physik her relativ Wumpe: Die Industrie in Deutschland kühlt mehr mit Flusswasser als alle Watercooler Experten der ganzen Welt Delta Teta Basis erreichen können. Dennoch ist das strafbar, unangemeldet in den Trinkwasserkreislauf einzugreifen. Da krisse schwedische Gardinen für, wenn man das erhitzte Trinkwasser nicht dem Abwasser zuführt.

Deswegen bezahlt man rechtlich auch mehr für Abwasser. Abwasser ist auch durch einen Computer geleitetes Trinkwasser, welches anders als vorgesehen noch für Gartenwässerung benutzt wird. Wenn man das Trinkwasser durch den Computer jagd und das warme Wasser der Kanalisation zuführt, ist das rechtlich einwandfrei.



Natürlich hat Frischwasser Elektrolyte, die der Körper braucht, Magnesium, Calcium etc.pp. Wenn man eine Messing Amatur in ein Stahlrohr schraubt, geht das Stahlrohr dabei vor die Hunde.

Deutsches Trinkwasser ist wesentlich besser als die besten Mineralwässer der Welt. Da tragen die Leute Kästen Rülpswasser bis hin zum Bandscheibenschaden. Kochen aber mit Trinkwasser. 3 Liter soll man trinken, Gerolsteiner oder Sinziger etc.pp. Mit der Nahrung nimmt man schon genügend Trinkwasser auf. Wenn man Durst hat, dann kann man Bier trinken. Ich trinke manchmal 9 Liter Bier- Das ist auch aus Trinkwasser hergestellt, nicht aus Mineralwasser 


Geiles 8 Grad Trinkwasser Zapfanlage über der Spüle


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Lauwarmspeicher" gibt es aus gutem Grund nicht, bei unter 60 °C Boiler-Temperatur droht Legionellen-Ausbreitung.



Deswegen sprach ich ja von Heizkreisläufen und nicht von Trinkwasser.
Da gibts solche "Lauwarmwasserspeicher" durchaus (Großpufferspeicher, beispiel), das sind aber nur abgeschlossene Tanks im Keller mit großen Wassermengen die als "Wärmebatterie" dienen (über Wärmetauscher). Für Situationen in denen irgendwo zwingend Wärme anfällt gibts sowas um im Sommer zigtausend Liter langsam damit zu erwärmen und im Winter die Wärme wieder rauszuholen zum Wohnung heizen.

Klar ist die Suppe da drin nach kurzer Zeit ungenießbar oder ohnehin mit ausreichend Chemie ausgestattet damits nicht rumgammelt. 

Da könnte man son 100.000 Liter-Tank mit nem PC übern Sommer aufwärmen und im Winter die zentralheizung unterstützen und Brennstoff sparen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das funktioniert nur sinnvoll wenn wirklich jemand im Sommer gefühlt 24/7 mit nem Mörder-SLI-System durchzockt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Da kurz vorher von Wasservorwärmung die Rede war, wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Mit idealerweise unter 40 °C warmen Wasserkühlungs-Wasser einen Heizwärmespeicher aufzuladen wird aber auch schwierig. Selbst mit Bodenheizung hat man da nur wenige Kelvin zwischen maximaler Aufheiz- und minimaler Nutztemperatur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit idealerweise unter 40 °C warmen Wasserkühlungs-Wasser



Davon hat niemand was gesagt... 

Aber ja, stimmt natürlich. Da es aber sowieso schon herrlich sinnlos ist könnte man das Wasser in der WaKü ja mit nem Chiller auf 15°C oder sowas halten und die (von der absoluten Temperatur gesehen weit höhere) Abwärme des Chillers dann wiederum per WaKü in den Großpufferspeicher schieben. Dann passts auch mit der Wattzahl. Wenn schon verrückt dann richtig.


----------



## Haarspalter (15. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wer eine bessere Ökobilanz will kann ja das Wasser danach auffangen und für Dusche/WC/Garten verwenden. Vorteil Dusche: das Wasser ist schon ein wenig vorgewärmt



Peter, spielst du nachher noch dein neues Game, will noch duschen... xD


----------



## FrexTex (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Könnte jedoch Teuer mit der Wasserrechnung werden :O


----------



## Lexx (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich trinke manchmal 9 Liter Bier


zur Kühlung?


----------



## Averdan (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Geile Idee. Also wegen Wasserverbrauch. Wenn man einen Garten hat und das Grundwasser nicht allzu tief liegt, 

könnte man einen Bohrbrunnen (so ein 10cm Durchmesser Loch) in den Gartenboden bohren/Oder Regenwassertank der mindestens 50cm unter dem Erdboden vergraben wurde (wegen Frost)
eine Hauswasserwerk-Pumpe dran hängen (die eben nur dann Pumpt sobald der Druck abfällt
einen Entkalkungsfilter dazwischen hängen und vielleicht noch einen Filter für andere Teilchen (falls nötig in der Region. Grundwasser ist tendenziell weniger kalkhaltig)
Sobald das Wasser durch den Kreislauf ist, einfach wieder in den Garten fliesen lassen. Ist ja nicht mit Industrie-Schmutz verseucht worden im Kreislauf. Wird dann durch den Gartenboden gefiltert und gelangt irgendwann wieder zum zum Brunnen (ausser man nutzt halt einen Regenwassertank).

Damit hättest du zumindest einige Problemchen aus dem Weg geschafft. Viele Leute bauen so ein System ja für Toilletenspüle usw im Haus ein.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Kaum ein Medium ist so stabil wie Kranenberger. Lässt man Kranenberger ne Weile laufen, hat man ziemlich exakt 8 Grad Celsius. Das habe ich schon benutzt um NTCs und PTCs zu kalibrieren. Gechlort wird heute nicht mehr. Original Krankenberger Trinkwasser wird mit UV Licht desinfiziert. Kein Getränk aus keiner Quelle ist so geil wie echtes Deutsches Kranenberger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Gechlort wird heute nicht mehr.



Es gibt durchaus noch ein dichtes Netz von Chlorstationen um Natriumhypochlorid ins Trinkwasser zu kippen. Du hast aber insofern recht, dass das nur Notfallprogramme sind und die Dinger normalerweise nicht genutzt werden.
Oder anders gesagt: Wenn unser Trinkwasser gechlort wird (wenn das passiert fast immer wegen coli-Bakterienfund) ist irgendwo ********************* passiert. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 

Es gibt sogar tatsächlich Gegenden wo regelmäßig oder sogar durchgehend gechlort wird. Die ********************* die da passiert und ins Grundwasser sickert stammt dort dann von Bauern die Kilotonnenweise Gülle fahren.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Ja, die jungen Burschen, die wollen mit Kranenberger Eproms löschen und kühlen  Die haben keine Hemmungen 


Na wie gut das ich im Bergischen Land wohne bei den ganzen Talsperren. Ich habe nur ein Motorrad, kein Auto. Benzinmoped Euro 3 Norm. Keine Steuen, weil lohnt sich nicht für 300ccm der Aufwand, der finanziellen Melkmaschine für Autos., steuerfrei. Die ganzen Jahre, ich immer Regenklamotten an nach dem Motto, wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer.
Kaum kommt ein geiler Sommer ohne Regenklamotten aufm Moped heisst es, alle Diesel sind ersma schuld. Klimawandel. 1947er Sommer war noch krasser. Harte Winter gabs auch schon, 2009 zum Beispiel.


----------



## D0pefish (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Ich habe jetzt von schwerem Wasser auf Weihwasser umgestellt.  Die Gelder für die fünf Liter Bügeleisenwasser aus'm Tante Emma Laden, das völlig unterteuerte G12+-Glysanten-Gelumpe und ne richtige WaKü ohne Blingbling, ordentlich Schlauchdurchmesser, fett Küpfer statt Plaste, Radiatoren, die den Namen wert sind (also nicht der aus Papa's vorletztem Auto, den du eh nicht anlöten kannst, sonst würdest du hier nicht fragen... *hüst*) und 'ne Pumpe, die zwanzig Jahre ohne USB-EKG mit Wetterfrosch-App durchläuft, sind halt einfach nicht drin!1trölflöschfönkönig


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Schweres Wasser, lol, scheiss Kühltürme. Man kann auch mit Liquid Medium kühlen. Mutter der Mann mann mann  mit dem Liquid Medium ist da mim Sprinter, mach die Handtasche auf 

YouTube


----------



## D0pefish (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*

Da ist der Castor im Vorgarten oder auf dem Balkon schnell gefüllt, ja ja. Ich empfehle für Taupunkttemperaturen mindestens 100 Liter pro Sekunde! Dann kann die Gleichstromturbine im Kühlkreislauf optimal arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Frischwasser*



Averdan schrieb:


> Geile Idee. Also wegen Wasserverbrauch. Wenn man einen Garten hat und das Grundwasser nicht allzu tief liegt,
> 
> könnte man einen Bohrbrunnen (so ein 10cm Durchmesser Loch) in den Gartenboden bohren/Oder Regenwassertank der mindestens 50cm unter dem Erdboden vergraben wurde (wegen Frost)
> eine Hauswasserwerk-Pumpe dran hängen (die eben nur dann Pumpt sobald der Druck abfällt
> ...



Bei solchen "Ideen" ist es immer sinnvoller mit zwei getrennten Kreisläufen zu arbeiten. Den Wärmetauscher kann man ja auch relativ günstig selbst bauen. Du nimmst für den Tauscher einen Behälter dessen Größe (Wasserinhalt) von der Fließgeschwindigkeit des sekundären Kreislaufes abhängig ist. (grobes) Beispiel:

Du nimmst ein Wasserfass/Regentonne, und packst da eine (zb. aus 5 Meter Rohr) Kupferspirale rein (muss keine Spirale sein, ist aber weniger Aufwand). Durch diese Kupferspirale (primärer Kreislauf) wird das Kühlmittel des PCs gepumpt. So bleibt der Kreislauf vom PC geschlossen, und kann auch mit den üblichen Zusätzen versehen werden. Dein eigentliches Kühlwasser (sekundärer Kreislauf, zb. aus einem Erdradiator, oder dem Brunnen, einem Flüsschen, usw) pumpst du dann unten in das Wasserfass rein, und oben wieder raus, zurück in den Garten (Erdradi/Brunnen/Fluss usw). Der eigentliche Wärmeübergang vom PC nach außen findet dann in dem Wärmetauscher statt, also vom Kupferrohr im Fass auf dass das Kupferrohr umströmende Wasser.

((( wer alles genau berechnet, der kommt vielleicht auch zu dem Ergebnis das ein 10L Wassereimer und 1 Meter Kupferrohr als Wärmetauscher schon ausreicht.  )))

So hast du zwei komplett voneinander getrennte Kreisläufe. Vorteil dieses Konzeptes: Du kannst Einmal mit der Pumpe des sekundären Kreislaufes steuern wieviel "Kühlung" in den Wärmetauscher hinein gepumpt wird, und mit der Pumpe des primären Kreislaufes (der PC-WaKü) kannst du die Kühlung steuern, die du vom Wärmetauscher in den PC pumpen willst. Auf diesem Weg kann das Kühlmittel des sekundären (externen) Kreislaufes sogar nahe 0° operieren (mit Frostschutzmittel zb. im Winter sogar mit Minusgraden), ohne dass du in deinem PC mit Kondenswasser kämpfen musst (mittels temperaturgesteuerte WaPu, einfach die Pumpe der PC-WaKü auf zb. 12-14° einstellen). Mit einem günstigen Temperaturregler von zb. ebay (für 12V und mit einem 10A Ausgang ab ca. 2€) kannst du quasi jede Pumpe über Temperatur steuern.

Zweiter Vorteil ist, dass du auch beide Pumpen am Wärmetauscher betreiben könntest, im PC selbst also weder eine Pumpe, noch einen Lüfter brauchst, dort also komplett lautlos bist (was die WaKü angeht!).

Ich hoffe ich hab das Grund-Prinzip der getrennten Kreisläufe verständlich erklärt. ^^

Und gerade weil ich eigentlich Ähnliches vor hatte, was theoretisch auch funktioniert hätte (da ich schon gekühltes Wasser mit einer Trinkwasserleitung nur ein paar zusätzliche Grad kühlen wollte), man am Ende aber nie so wirklich alles berücksichtigen kann (unerwartet niedriger Wasserverbrauch/hohe Temperaturen wie diesen Sommer), und vielleicht doch mal das Trinkwasser ein paar Grad zu weit erwärmt wird, weshalb man sich anschließend vielleicht doch mal mit Keimen und Bakterien rumärgern muß, die man ganz sicher nicht in seinen Wasserleitungen haben möchte (und sie evtl. auch nicht mehr so einfach los wird): *Finger weg vom Trinkwasser bzw. Wasserleitungen im und am Haus*.


----------

